# Women and the way they dress/act nowadays...



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, so as most of you have noticed, female fashion and the way women dress nowadays has completely changed from, hmm..many years ago. I've met men who aren't specially fond by women's trashy dress and would love to see women in stylish, classy, feminine clothes and show the same finesse they used to exhibit back in the day. I've also met men who have no problem with how women dress as long as they're showing enough skin. 

What do you guys think about this? What women do you like when it comes to appearance, dress, behavior etc. Feel free to exemplify with photos. Assuming i was a guy, that's pretty much what i'd like to see a woman like (obviously ignore the dramatic swinging from a train aspect). Ladies should feel free to contribute as well and mention what they'd like to dress like, what they think is classy...etc etc...


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it all realates to the amount of class you add to an outfit. There is a very fine line between sexy and skanky, anymore its far easier to go for skanky, as it will most certainly get you the attention you're looking for.

I personally, dress in many different fashions. One day I look like a hippy, one day I'm goth, one day I'm a business professional, and the next I'm wearing a band t-shirt, ripped jeans, and an old salvo blazer (one of my fav outfits btw)

A couple years ago I was wearing this skirt from taiwan, a tank top a sweater and a vintage 70's owl necklace, my husband looked at me and asked point blank "How do you take old lady clothes and make them look so hott?"

For me, it has everything to do with how you put the clothing together, and body language. I don't strut my stuff, I just walk with confidence, I might show my cleavage (because at its size for my stature..its hard to hide..damn near impossible.) but the rest of my goods will be covered. 

It's all in HOW you wear it vs. WHAT you're wearing.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Nekko, 

The dress in the picture is definitely something my husband wants me to wear.

My husband becomes very aroused when I wear tight shorts, tight jeans, tight skirts. 

I get spanked and pinched a lot when I wear these things. 

In order to get him horny and spank me more, my clothes are all tight stuff.


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

@CLucas976
Yes, i get what you mean perfectly. The wearer's attitude makes or breaks an outfit. Posture is quite important as well. I'd hate to see a woman on high heel shoes not standing up straight.
@Greenpearl
Yes, i love that kind of dress/pencil skirt. I think it's quite feminine and i feel great when i wear that kind of stuff. Sadly, i'm not really able to dress that way most of the time. I'd clash with what my guy's wearing completely. I have to stick to jeans, a cute top and flat shoes otherwise we'd look as if we're two random people walking on the same side of the street  .

Still waiting to hear from guys on this topic


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Speaking for myself?

If it's flattering, I really don't much care.

I can find a woman far more attractive in jeans and a halter top than if she we were wearing a gaudy 500 dollar dress.

I tend to like simple, sultry and sexy. I'm generally not a fan of frilly, sparkly, gaudy stuff. 

Little black dress, little red dress, power suit, or jeans, I generally notice how you wear it, rather what it is you're wearing.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I love the old style of dress and have many outfits from that era, love the suits, coats, hats, bathing suits and even hairstyles from the 40's - 50's. I combine that look with modern things like jeans and sometimes t-shirts.

My husband loves this and I think it had a large part to do with why he was attracted to me.

I think women can be classy and be more attractive in the long run whereas a ****ty outfit might attract for the short-term. I wore a sort of sexy Halloween costume this year and I regretted it. I was really uncomfortable. I felt like it was more appropriate to share between my husband and I instead of something to actually wear out.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> btw cute pic where can i buy that outfit h intrigued but anyway h and i went to comic con and i wore a micro mini and thigh high fishnets i own several pair the cutest shoes red p leather mini peep toe in red with a bow h loves these shoes of corse we had to have relations in thaat skirt but i digress went to the mall cuz i was so cute and nobody paid me any attn in the comic con went to the mall and wanted to run home and hide all our peoples were at the mall working that day and i got a few raised eyebrows but normaly i dress like the pic and all my dresses and skirts are knee length nothing shorter i have kids in public school and so i dress like the pic with whatever awesome shoes i am a shoe freak and i still get oh know she didt' looks so what gives its the way you carry your self and your knowing you are being the best you dressed fabulous you its all about how you rock it also my fav store is hottopic but i will shop anywhere there is a sale lol


Try: Paris Dress in Pink with Black Trim from Dixiefried

I get lots of my clothing from there.

I also shop at Mod Retro Indie Clothing & Vintage Clothes for more modern twists on that era.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

young, single me...dressed occasionally just onto the edge of skank...but i was single...I think married women, especially married women with chidlren need to learn how to be sexy without looking like a hooker ( especially when they are out in public WITH their kids) nothing is more fowl than a woman walking with her child wearing a skirt that shows her vag when she bends over. It can be done- it just takes a little effort.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Not a man - but you know that most women dress for other women and not men, right?

I think men find any woman attractive in most clothing if that's the type of person they are attracted to.

If they have big boobs, my husband's looking no matter what they're wearing (or not wearing). When we were younger he used to say "they all work the same with the lights out." HA HA


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Not a man - but you know that most women dress for other women and not men, right?
> 
> I think men find any woman attractive in most clothing if that's the type of person they are attracted to.
> 
> If they have big boobs, my husband's looking no matter what they're wearing (or not wearing). When we were younger he used to say "they all work the same with the lights out." HA HA


I think women dress for a combo of reasons...self, other women, men, society.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Pantless parties reminds me of that movie where the friend has one. Oh my gosh that was funny!

Sounds like good times although I don't think I could check my pants (or skirt). But I'm down with expression of style and think it's an extension of our creative selves and wouldn't knock anyone either. 

I was once on this thread where older women were complaining there was an age where you could no longer wear a bikini or that overweight women shouldn't wear bikini's. I remember thinking, then why oh why don't they make a one piece for overweight or older men? There is a double standard for women but women certainly are harder on women than most men are. We're the crazier sex.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Women have not changed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

This post is kind of silly to me. Of course women dress differently now than they did in the 1950's. Also, in the 1950's they dressed differently than they did in 1901. And a woman in 1901 dressed differently than a Southern belle, or a woman in Victorian England, who dressed differently from a Colonial woman, who dressed differently from a medieval woman, who dressed differently from a Roman woman, who dressed differently from a cave woman. . . .

Also, in 2060, we will be bemoaning the way women dress "nowadays."


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2012)

See this?










That's called a jeans and t-shirt. If a woman can't make that look good, then she's not for me.

That's the sexiest outfit there could be. Do you know why? Because if they can make that look good, they can make anything look good. The rest is just details.

And my wife can make that outfit look good. Everything else rolls from there. Daisy Dukes? Yep. Hot pants? Yep. Mini-skirt? Yep. Evening dress? Yep. It all stems from the jeans and a t-shirt.

Oh, and hair up in a pony-tail and not much make-up is a must too. I don't like it when women put on a mask of make-up, and have their hair cover the rest of their face. Be who you are. Don't lie.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Guys that care that much about a womans fashion....I dunno.

Just not my style I guess.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I like birthday suits on women!


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

I enjoy women who take the time to dress well and reflect their personal style. The OP is correct that far too many women let themselves go gaining hideous amounts of weight and strutting around in stretch pants. Let's be honest though. The situation with men is far, far worse. Untucked shirts, baseball caps, jeans, little boy tennis shoes...its all a classless, appalling display of thwarted maturity and wretched disregard for even the basic tenets of style. I can't begin to count the number of times I've seen a nicely dressed woman out with a poorly dressed "man" on what appears to be a date. I always wonder why these women accept such obvious disrespect when the man should be expected to be trying to win their hand. Then, of course, I meet eyes with the woman as she checks out this 50 year old Brook Brothers clad man, and I begin to feel sorry for the hapless schmuck who is clueless as to the ways of the world. Happily, Mrs Seawolf is herself a fine woman of distinction so I'm happy to return the acknowledgement and silently hope the young lady maintains her standards until she finds a man worthy of her attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

Nekko said:


>


Women had a special glow in those days, that they seem to have lost now, very pretty without dressing too skimpy. Not that this is bad though, but old fashioned I still prefer. I love this picture, the woman is very beautiful. I like the caboose, not a surprise since I work for the RR.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Nekko said:


>


^^^ This is one of the things i would love to wear. I'd wear it if on a date or at a formal party or something with hubby. I like a few things from that era such as the above and a few things from this era. 





















^^^ These I would probably wear if going out with the kids to the park or on family trips and i felt like dressing up. 




















^^^ These would be everyday clothes.... of course all the above i would wear if i wasnt preggy and could go out lol. But that would be along the lines of the styles i like.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a fan of any clothing that is ultra-feminine. I like women to look like women. Clothing that emphasizes their figure. Some of it is classy and some of it is trashy, I can't give you examples but I know it when I see it.

Moo-moos, overalls, Ben Davis pants, etc... yuck. Big turn off.


----------

